# Problem seeing my target.



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Having your pins close together can clutter up your sight picture... even more so in low light conditions. A single pin sight could help this some.
Another thing that might help, (and it would be a lot cheaper to change)... if you are centering the sight pin in a fairly small peep, you could try using a large peep that you center the sight housing in. 
You need a bigger peep to see from sunlight into shadows and visa versa... unless you have the right kind of vision to shoot with both eyes open. Some people don't.
Shooting with one eye closed while using a small peep with a sight that has multiple pins... it's tough to get enough light into the peep to see the target clearly.


----------

